# Reamer Stop



## jbolt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have been eyeing the Pacific Tool & Gage reamer stop set for a while but the nearly $200 price tag has put me off. Instead of dropping that money on the set I used it to purchase a small BS-0 import dividing head and make my own. Now I could have done the dial graduations on my CNC mill 4th axis but this was a good excuse to add a dividing head to the tool crib. 

The body of the stop was made for a specific cambering reamer. The graduated dial and lock/stops can be used on other custom bodies when I make them. The thread is 3/4-40. The graduated dial has 25 divisions so each division equals .001". Made from scrap cold rolled steel.


----------



## dpb (Jul 28, 2018)

I bought the PTG (Lambeth) stop.  It was overpriced, but it does work, exactly as desired.  At some point the mill will be upgraded, to make such things for myself, but not yet.
Nice job!


----------



## Bamban (Jul 28, 2018)

Nicely done. 

I use the Lambeth reamer stop, great tooling. Wish I can afford more than 1 set so I can set up for each popular cartridge, like Wylde reamer. Now I have to transfer the stop to the reamer in use


----------



## Brento (Jul 28, 2018)

They look neat. Is it or do they have a goldish tint to them? What would you use a reamer stop for? Blind holes?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 28, 2018)

Brento said:


> They look neat. Is it or do they have a goldish tint to them? What would you use a reamer stop for? Blind holes?


Gun barrel chambering, in this case.


----------

